# 210 denier polyester cinch bag problems



## T-spot (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am newly registered to the forum, but have found many answers to my questions from here in the past!
My problem is with cinch bags that are 210 denier polyester. They are black with an orange accent. I need to put an orange image on them. Originaly I was going to screen a poly white underbase and then do the orange plastisol. The bag got to much heat under the flash and wrinkled before the orange was even applied, so it turned into my test bag. I let it cool and then proceeded to crinkle and rub the image and sure enough, the poly ink started to pull up and I was able to peel it off! I had read that these bags are commonly coated with pvc or such, so I then tested some other inks I had available, such as all purpose/general purpose and apoxy resin, just to see if any of these would be a possiblity (I am only familiar with plastisol, these inks came with some used equipment I bought). I had no luck with these either.
I have now moved on to trying thermoflex plus. It looks great, but I am able to completely pull the thermoflex off of the bag with little effort. I would like to just do a vinyl transfer as I think it will be the fastest fix as an alternative to screening, but am now wondering if there is anything left to try? Any help would be great! 
Oh... I also have black stadium seats that are 600 denier polyester that need the same image applied. I am assuming these are going to give me the same problem, but have not tried them yet.


----------



## T-spot (Oct 14, 2010)

Just tried the stadium seat with thermoflex. It turned out awesome! ThermoFlex seems to be sticking great. I did 300 degrees at 20 seconds. Now just need to figure these cinch packs out.


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

Is there a result on this ?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

There is a vinyl made for nylon and other non-stick materials. You might want to give that a try. 

The other option would be embroidery


----------



## T-spot (Oct 14, 2010)

Tijeras said:


> Is there a result on this ?


I ended up washing the bags and rubbing spot cleaner on the image area (and let dry) before applying the thermoflex. This seemed to make it adhere alot better.


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

Most of these materials are treated, which may cause most of your problems. So if regular thermoflex is not working there is a vinyl made to be used on nylon and nylon compounds. 

Another pointer is to test new material and how it reacts with heat and time. dropping the press temp by 40 degrees can change a lot.

Good luck all and don't forget to pre-press.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Thermoflex is good for basic materials, not woven nylons, so I would test them before you make too many. There are vinyls that are made for woven nylon, however the suggestion for coated nylons as mentioned would still apply.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

As stated there are products and procedures for these hard to do materials. Stahls sent me a sample of gorilla grip vinyl and suggested a silicone transfer sheet instead of teflon. I have a customer who had some Augusta jackets done by someone else. They were done with screen print I think. May have been some sort of vinyl. The stuff started coming off before the jackets were handed out. It just peels off without any effort. I contacted Stahls for suggestions. That is when i was sent the samples to try. So far so good. The Augusta jackets were the satin/poly hooded full zip with sweatshirt lining. 3280 I believe is the number.


----------



## connieprint (Jun 10, 2010)

I have printed cinch bags and the satin baseball jackets. You need to add nylobond to the plastisol ink. This allows the ink to adhere to the material. Do some reading up on it before you try it- it has it's own problems, too, but the prints are durable and clean.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

T-spot said:


> My problem is with cinch bags that are 210 denier polyester.


are you sure they are not nylon? when i see 210 denier it refers to nylon, not poly.


----------



## eloymartinez (Jul 11, 2016)

What ink is used to print on 210D polyester drawstring cinch bags


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

eloymartinez said:


> What ink is used to print on 210D polyester drawstring cinch bags


You could use a "Graphic Printing Ink" but it's air dry and can be a real pain to screen print. This is the only thing I've found that will work for waterproof coated 210 polyester, as they melt at very low temps.


For ordinary 210D Poly bags you can use nylon ink as listed above.

Also, thermoflex Plus or Xtra work great.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I would try printing with nylon ink and adding catalyst. The catalyst makes the ink adhere better and will cure at a lower temp. I've printed lots of jackets this way and never had any problems.


----------

